# More "Chicken Mache" Tricks



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Monster Mud with half the fixin's? Give it a try and let me know what you think!

A follow up project to my blue groundbreaker corpsing how to, this build is a space critter from Star Wars, but obviously the same techniques apply to a host of other props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the paint mache technique. I used it on my bugbear prop and skeleton sconces - very messy but a solid base that doesn't need priming or sealing before doing any additional painting.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm such a fan of this technique Mr_C. I am not a mixer so latex works great for me, and I like the way you "flew" the prop around after he was complete. That shows a real sense of pleasure with a completed prop. (That's my personal, pumpkin's rule. I always "dance" or "fly" my completed props around...)


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I'm such a fan of this technique Mr_C. I am not a mixer so latex works great for me, and I like the way you "flew" the prop around after he was complete. That shows a real sense of pleasure with a completed prop. (That's my personal, pumpkin's rule. I always "dance" or "fly" my completed props around...)


If you're not having fun, what's the point?!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

As with ALL of your builds, tuts, tips & tricks~most excellent! Maximum results with minimum materials. Huge fan :biggrinkin:


----------

